# MAC in London



## Miss uppity (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi hi,

I'll be going over to london in the next few weeks and was wondering where are the MAC stores in london? And which is the best one? I'll be looking for some pro products too!

Thanks
xxx


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 30, 2008)

This lists all the London Mac locations with addresses as well as counters... 

M·A·C Cosmetics | Store Locations

These threads might help you...

Customer Service in London MAC stores - Specktra.Net
UKers... where do you go to buy your mac? - Specktra.Net


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 30, 2008)

The MAC pro store in London is in West Soho at this address -
*M·A·C*
28 Fouberts Place
West Soho
London
W1F 7PR
020 7534 9222

There are also three other stores in London -

*M·A·C*
109 Kings Road
Chelsea
London
SW3 4PA
0870 192 5195

*M·A·C*
Unit 4, 28a Kensington Church Street
Kensington
London
W8 4EP
0870 192 5165

*M·A·C*
Unit 4, 38 Neal Street
Covent Garden
London
WC2H 9PS
020 7379 6820

All the other MAC counters in London are situated in department stores such as Harvey Nichols, Selfridges, Fenwick, Harrods and House of Fraser. Hope that helps you, enjoy your trip! I'd suggest you visit the stores at low times such as early/mid morning weekdays to ensure MAs have more time to help you. I went to the Harrods counter around 11am one morning and was the only customer and it was bliss!


----------



## Babygirlie01 (Mar 13, 2009)

I was just wondering if for Pro members you can get the Kitty kouture line if you phone the london pro branch with it being advertised on the Pro website? 
I am absolutely desperate to get my hands on this line!! 

Feedback would be appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





xXx


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babygirlie01* 

 
_I was just wondering if for Pro members you can get the Kitty kouture line if you phone the london pro branch with it being advertised on the Pro website? 
I am absolutely desperate to get my hands on this line!! 

Feedback would be appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xXx_

 
No. The PRO website does not apply to out of North America i.e we cannot order from the PRO site. It is a Harrods and online exclusive here.


----------



## Babygirlie01 (Mar 13, 2009)

Ive looked on the Harrods website and its nowhere to be seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What is going on with this?

xXx


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 13, 2009)

its not released yet lol
i'm guessing it'll be released on april 2nd. it'll be online from the mac site only, and to buy in store from harrods only. i think its harrods anyway... i might be tired and dellusional, but i think its there.


----------



## Babygirlie01 (Mar 13, 2009)

Fabulous! Thanks for the info!


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 13, 2009)

thats okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't count me on that release date.. but they're usually the first thursday of the month.


----------

